# 2 Hole Slide In Opinions Wanted



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

*2 Hole Crossover vs Slide In Opinions Wanted*


















I am looking for a two hole box to take the place of my current toolbox in my truck bed. I like the crossover style like the first picture; how well do these vent? It gets hot here and I need something that vents well. I didn't know if the box being low in the bed and the side vents up against the side walls of the truck bed would keep it from venting well. The slide in style like the second picture seems like it might vent better and can be ordered with storage in the lid, it just looks much taller than the crossover style. I am used to having a low profile toolbox in my truck and being able to see out the back window, hoping to keep it that way.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I don't have a crossover so I can't comment on that but I'm in Texas too so I know about heat. Remember that with a taller box there is usually more insulation space and or dead air space in the top storage that acts like an attic and in turn will keep your dog cooler. Use your side mirrors and don't discount a tall box. It may just be better.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd go to option 2 there. If you want a toolbox...get a toolbox. Trying to make a toolbox hold dogs doesn't work. If you're like most on this forum, you have a decent investment in your dogs so don't scrimp on things that can keep them healthy and safe. 
I've had a 3 hole in my truck for so many years it's really odd to me when I take it out and can actually see out of the back window!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Look at your side louvers. Very little, if any side ventilation. Box needs to be higher to get the side louvers up above truck rails. Opt 2 with drawer system or platform of some type for storage.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Great question. I am in the same predicament as you right now. Here is the route I am thinking of taking.
i have a f-250 just for reference

Option 1) keep tool box in bed and just order a dog box with no storage. Go to a dog box inside height of 22 inches.

Option 2) order a box with top storage. Go 22 inches on inside dog box height, and limit top storage to 4 inches. This really gives you about 5 inches in some boxes bc of the way the top is designed. That's plenty of storage for leads, dog vests, shotguns, bumpers, small tools, etc. 

i am torn as to what to do. I know I won't really take my tool box out ever, I have too much stuff in it. But on the rare occasion that I would remove it to make room on long out of state trips, it would be nice to have storage in the dog box. Right now I'm leaning towards no storage.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't have a box, but of the boxes I've seen and kinda figured out what I want, I would have to go with option 2, with drawers, I've got way to much stuff to no have drawers.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Yall think drawers would be better than top storage?

The crossover style was appealing because it kinda does double duty and you could preserve so much bed space. My toolbox right now is mainly full of tools and crap I rarely use but like to have on hand. I keep all my dog training stuff on the driver side of the toolbox, it would easily fit in top storage or drawers. A toolbox plus slide in means probably no room for a cooler and very little room for hunting stuff on long trips. A crossover means I get rid of my toolbox and consolidate the stuff I want to keep on hand in the truck, but still carry dog training stuff in the storage, and its low profile like my toolbox. I guess I could really do the same with a nice slide in and ditch the toolbox, just lose vision out my back window.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Tony Marshall said:


> I don't have a crossover so I can't comment on that but I'm in Texas too so I know about heat. Remember that with a taller box there is usually more insulation space and or dead air space in the top storage that acts like an attic and in turn will keep your dog cooler. Use your side mirrors and don't discount a tall box. It may just be better.


I have tow mirrors on my truck that I use a ton already so it may not be a big change. Could you expand on how dead air space keeps the dog cooler? I thought a hot attic made your house hotter and electric bill to cool it go up?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

My truck has a full crossover toolbox. I'm like you, I need to carry "stuff", seems I'm always the one ends making repairs on duck boats, tractors, etc. So I keep my 3 hole with drawers mounted just far enough back to reach in and open the toolbox latches. I also balanced that gap with space at the rear so I could carry a small cooler and still shut the tailgate, this is a shortbed F250. Yea you lose room for gear on hunting trips but I've done two things. I empty both my drawers and pack all the hunting stuff we can into them, mostly stuff we'd use in the field. And I end carrying everyone's dogs. Being a crew cab truck I still have interior room for gear bags and as put large coolers on the toolbox and one of the receiver hitch carriers. Now usually during duck season I take the slide in box out and just use plastic crates because I have to carry so many decoys sometimes along with client gear. Overall, it's just a change in how you do things. But I think you'd be happer with a nice slide in box with drawers and insulation.


----------



## MSinykin (Mar 2, 2008)

I have option one made by Ainely and I really like it! The two sides on mine do not quite sit flush with my truck bed and do provide a little extra ventilation through the side vents on the dog boxes. Plus I can fit 3 wingers in the top storage, I do not remember if it was their standard size or if they made that adjustment for me.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

MSinykin said:


> I have option one made by Ainely and I really like it! The two sides on mine do not quite sit flush with my truck bed and do provide a little extra ventilation through the side vents on the dog boxes. Plus I can fit 3 wingers in the top storage, I do not remember if it was their standard size or if they made that adjustment for me.


Any pictures you could post on here? And it vents well enough for where you are?


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

And do yall think a fan is necessary? I am coming from a ruff tough crate and don't really know what do judge by.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have an exhaust fan on my slide and I've used once in the 12 or so years I've had it... I think. As long as you have some sort of breeze they stay pretty cool. I do use the fan on my trailer but it's a lot different having more dogs packed in there. Still not a bad option to have in case you need it. And if you find one without I would probably just end staking out the dogs under and around the truck if it was that hot.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Most boxes have a fan. Cost when new 150 bucks. When you get ready to upgrade you'll be competing with boxes that have fans. Plus, I think they are well worth the money. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like you want the Ainley, its a great box. To get the vents at the bed rail have them weld some 3" channel on the bottom of the box. You'll get some ventilation, still have some rear glass and be able to wash all the beer caps,dog hair that tends to find hiding places in the bed. You'll really enjoy the new box when it ships in 3 months.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Raymond Little said:


> Sounds like you want the Ainley, its a great box. To get the vents at the bed rail have them weld some 3" channel on the bottom of the box. You'll get some ventilation, still have some rear glass and be able to wash all the beer caps,dog hair that tends to find hiding places in the bed. You'll really enjoy the new box when it ships in 3 months.


Try 8 months...


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a MTCK 2 hole with bottom storage just under the kennel, water, and fan. I chose bottom storage because it is my understanding with top storage the fan takes up some space and the lid need to be open. A pain in the rain. The bottom storage does make the box high enough to make the rear window useless.

I have seen folks put a cross over tool box next to the cab and the kennel against that. The kennel sets over the tires but on the short bed trucks there is not much room for anything between the kennel and the tail gate.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

GaryJ said:


> I have a MTCK 2 hole with bottom storage just under the kennel, water, and fan. I chose bottom storage because it is my understanding with top storage the fan takes up some space and the lid need to be open. A pain in the rain. The bottom storage does make the box high enough to make the rear window useless.
> 
> I have seen folks put a cross over tool box next to the cab and the kennel against that. The kennel sets over the tires but on the short bed trucks there is not much room for anything between the kennel and the tail gate.


that is incorrect, exhaust vent works when lid is closed. If its raining I doubt there would be a need for the fan.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Tony Marshall said:


> I don't have a crossover so I can't comment on that but I'm in Texas too so I know about heat. Remember that with a taller box there is usually more* insulation space and or dead air space in the top storage that acts like an attic and in turn will keep your dog cooler.* Use your side mirrors and don't discount a tall box. It may just be better.



I completely disagree with this , go into your attic when its hot and its even hotter , you need air flow to circulate through and it will help cool. The better ventilated an attic is the cooler it will be. Thats why they add attic fans/ soffit vents, roof vents etc.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

shawninthesticks said:


> I completely disagree with this , go into your attic when its hot and its even hotter , you need air flow to circulate through and it will help cool. The better ventilated an attic is the cooler it will be. Thats why they add attic fans/ soffit vents, roof vents etc.


That was my thinking, that's why I wanted him to explain that. I recently got ridge vents in my roof. 

I would probably order a fan over a water tank if it came down to one or the other. Keeping the toolbox and getting a two hole with fan and no storage is an option, just means no bed space left in my truck and probably less resale market.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

shawninthesticks said:


> I completely disagree with this , go into your attic when its hot and its even hotter , you need air flow to circulate through and it will help cool. The better ventilated an attic is the cooler it will be. Thats why they add attic fans/ soffit vents, roof vents etc.


I don't understand why this principle is complicated. Dead air space is an insulator that's why loft is important with conventional insulation. Without the attic the house would feel like the attic feels. The house stays cool because of the attic. Trust me. My first house was a crappy A frame with no attic space. My electric bill was $600/month in the summer.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Northstar plastics


----------



## MSinykin (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry for my delayed reply. Here is a pic of my box. It is currently off my truck. I find that is vents satisfactory especially when traveling. This is assuming that temperatures are acceptable for training. I also usually stake my dogs when training.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Ainley makes one with top storage like the crossover but without the bat wings. Lots of airflow. Mine is in a 1500 GMC and I can see whats behind me on the road. 

http://www.ainleykennels.com/Multidogcrates/Multidogcrates.htm


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

rboudet said:


> Ainley makes one with top storage like the crossover but without the bat wings. Lots of airflow. Mine is in a 1500 GMC and I can see whats behind me on the road.
> 
> http://www.ainleykennels.com/Multidogcrates/Multidogcrates.htm


I think I will go with something like this, or maybe this without storage and keep my toolbox. Plans have changed and I don't need a two holer in the near future anymore though. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Always good to have that extra hole. And they hold their value so well its worth the investment.


----------



## LBD (Jun 14, 2014)

I am also shopping 2 hole and in Texas. Are you worried about the weight if you want to remove the box to use your truck to move things? I am holding on a used deerskin but am worried about removing it due to the weight. I am researching aluminum with insulation for a light weight box. The heat is what I am also worried about also. If I don't buy the deerskin I can send you the contact. 
lbd


----------



## jima (Aug 30, 2014)

I have two hole slide in made by Crow River. Insulated, stainless lined. Good ventalation 48" X 33"D X 29" H. $400


----------



## chanman77 (Aug 25, 2014)

I am currently looking also I think I still prefer not to have no view out my rear window


----------

